# FreeBSD-14 (CURRENT): lock order reversal while umounting



## Aeterna (May 24, 2021)

each time when I am unmounting /dev/ada0p1
after creating efi partition I am getting error:



> lock order reversal while umounting



this is only happening while unmounting msdosfs partition

seems like bug (though minor probably as I don't see any adverse effects later on when rebooting)


----------



## scottro (May 24, 2021)

In theory, these forums don't handle problems with CURRENT--one of the reasons is that it changes so quickly that the problem you have today may be  fixed by a commit in three hours. 
See https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469/

So, that being said, are you able to easily test if this happens on 13-RELEASE?   If you're sure that it's a CURRENT  only issue, the best place to report it is on the FreeBSD-CURRENT mailing list.  The link is in the post I mentioned above, but to save a click you can access the CURRENT list at http://docs.freebsd.org/mail/current/freebsd-current.html

Now, THAT being said, it is possible that someone may see this and have an answer.


----------



## mer (May 24, 2021)

Mailing list as scottro says or https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/ to file a bug


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 24, 2021)

Ugly hack, I would manually edit /etc/rc.shutdown and add an unmount line for the msdos partition


----------



## mer (May 24, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Ugly hack, I would manually edit /etc/rc.shutdown and add an unmount line for the msdos partition


That really wouldn't do anything except hide the informational message about the LOR.   I think the OP reported it here thinking it may help as a bug report.  Mentioning it here is ok, but it really needs to go to a mailing list or BugZilla to get fixed.


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 24, 2021)

I think persons who are subscribed for bug reports via mailing-list can post a bug report.
This forum is not the channel.


----------



## mer (May 24, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> I think persons who are subscribed for bug reports via mailing-list can post a bug report.
> This forum is not the channel.


Exactly.


----------



## Aeterna (May 25, 2021)

Thank you all for the suggestions:
1) I am sorry, I did not know that FreeBSD forums do not support unstable (but I understand the idea)
2) this is not happening during the installation of FreeBSD-13.0-Geli-ZFS (just tried it yesterday).
3) when shutting down FreeBSD-CURRENT, I see more issues with fs
4) I decided not to pursue FreeBSD-CURRENT-14, it seems still not mature enough
5) unfortunately any email given up sooner or later is going to be spammed, so I am reluctant to join FreeBSD mailing list.

Thank you again.


----------



## zirias@ (May 25, 2021)

"Lock order reversal" _can_ be a bug, in the worst case leading to deadlocks, but doesn't _have_ to be. The message you get is a debugging diagnostic, a -CURRENT built with default settings will have all kinds of diagnostics enabled (and these will eat up a lot of performance). You will never see such a message in -RELEASE, cause it's built without this debugging stuff.

You can build -CURRENT without most debugging stuff with the following in /etc/src.conf:

```
WITH_MALLOC_PRODUCTION=yes
KERNCONF=GENERIC-NODEBUG
```

Of course, this doesn't make potential bugs go away. Don't use -CURRENT unless you have an important reason to do so.


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 25, 2021)

1) Here we tackle basic questions.  There is nothing on my screen. Do I have the good driver.
5) Don't be afraid of e-mail. No-one gone bite you. Just formulate a problem to the point.


----------

